

How I Lost to the World Chess Champion in 32 Moves - travelhead
http://wexnotes.com/how-i-lost-to-the-world-chess-champion-in-32-moves/

======
Someone
_" I had an even position on move 19"_

I'm not a good player, but I would not call that even. Black's bishops and one
of his rooks are tied up, the other rook is locked on row 8 behind his own
pieces, and you do not need to be Carlsen to spot white's "knight takes g5" in
move 19.

